

Show HN: Pikock, a website builder made with AngularJS, Bootstrap - tsifei
http://www.pikock.com

======
callmeed
The demos look really good. I didn't make an account so I can't comment on the
actual features.

I must admit the name is odd. I'm not exactly sure how to pronounce it. If
it's indeed "Pie Cock", then I'd suggest changing it.

On a side note, I'd really like to form a team and build an open source drag-
drop HTML5 page builder. There are a lot of startups/freelancers who could use
something like that and integrate it into their products and services. Paid
services like this and webflow (and others) are great but I don't think the
pricing/business model fits every use case.

~~~
elwell
I think it's supposed to be "peacock", but I agree.

------
marquis
A comment on the name: I understand this to be pronounced as, and I assume
suggest, the word "peacock". From the "who is using this" it seems to be very
European-centric, so it may not be a problem that a native English
reader/speaker might struggle to pronounce the name with it's correct meaning,
rather than "pie-cock", which is meaningless in English but suggestive.

------
BorisMelnik
I've tested a few of these out including Macaw and some of the biggest
features I look for is easy export and ability to edit HTML while using the
"builder."

It seems like there is a big race to build these right now, because they have
been adopted by a lot of respected developers. "Page builders" have been
around for a long time, but a page builder that renders Bootstrap is another
deal. I'll give it a try.

------
wesley
Anyone know of an open source website builder similar to this? (that can be
run locally)

~~~
Anchor
Respond [1] seems promising. We have been using it for a year now for a small
website, and it offers most functions we need, with the ability to customize
reasonably if you know your Bootstrap.

[1] [http://respondcms.com](http://respondcms.com)

------
ahulak
There is a bug that presents the "You have unsaved changes, are you sure want
to navigate away from this page?" in an infinite loop. The only way I could
leave the page was by forcing chrome to quit via my task manager.

Otherwise, seems pretty cool.. definitely on par with other in browser website
designers.

------
elwell
Pricing is interesting and simple: [http://www.pikock.com/5/pricing-build-
your-website](http://www.pikock.com/5/pricing-build-your-website)

